# First time this ever happened to me



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

We were doing vinyl siding on a ICF home once and those plastic strips embedded in the foam that you nail the siding to was a real b**ch, you had to repeatedly pound, almost as hard as you could, on the nails for them to start. Nail flew out and caught my coworker right on the tip of his nose, even made him bleed.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> If you build decks all day you wear sunglasses. I have a young guy who works for me. Walks around squinting all day and won't wear sunglasses. He will learn.


I buy new safety equipment for anyone under my direction and require them to use it. It's not their choice.

I wore protection when the shop I worked at used grinder type wet saws. They just screamed as they cut.

Ran into an older tile setter from that shop that never wore hearing protection. He now wears hearing aides.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

tyb525 said:


> I have had many a roofing and framing nail flip off at the speed of light, never to be seen again. Only happens with smooth face hammers, for me. A few have hit me on or near the face.


Guys I knew used to TRY to spin off nails at each other.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

olzo55 said:


> Guys I knew used to TRY to spin off nails at each other.


Do we know each other?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Roofcheck said:


> Do we know each other?


So that's where you moved to!


----------

